# Intel i3-3220 Vs AMD Fx6300 Vs AMD A10-6800k Vs AMD A10-5800k



## URPradhan (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Friends

Will it be a genuine comparison between the following as they all are around same price range (below 10k).

1. Intel i3-3220 (need MB)
2. AMD Fx6300 (need MB+GPU)
3. AMD A10-6800k (need MB)
4. AMD A10-5800k (need MB)

Which one will be a better choice for a non gaming, home multimedia system with some extra horse power for some s/w development ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 6, 2013)

i3 3220 and 5800K go head-to-head. This thread post sums it up perfectly: AMD A10-5800K vs. Intel Core i3 3220 Head to Head - techPowerUp! Forums

Between both of them, it depends more on the motherboard-Processor combo price. I would rather pick up FX-6300 and a dirt cheap GPU, compared to all three and be done with it!


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 6, 2013)

FX6300 As you need some Horse power.. 

FX6300+GT210 is quite capable to handle the Home multimedia system IMO.
You can Get GT210 for arround 1.7k and you will get 4 extra physical and 2 extra virtual cores.

I3 too is capable CPU but for heavy multitasking it lags a little behind FX6300.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 6, 2013)

i3 if you are on a tight budget.
FX 6300 if you need some extra power and overclockability at a budget.
A10 for decent gaming at a budget.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 6, 2013)

This would be best and perfect combo guys FX 6300 + Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 all comes around 11k NO graphic card needed.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 6, 2013)

^^Looks great With HD3000 series graphics. it should easily handle Media playback IMO.


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 6, 2013)

Do the intel processors are not future proof? 

I mean the socket number changes with every generation, which means Ivy bridge MB will not be compatible with Haswell MB. And today if someone has a Ivy bridge processor like i3-3220 with socket 1155 MB, he/she CANNOT upgrade to Haswell in future which supports socket 1150. So if you want to upgrade your system you have to re-invest in a MB again 

I'm not sure but perhaps 2-3 generation AMD processors use same socket so that one can re-use the invested money in a MB. Correct me.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 6, 2013)

In any situation, you're not going to take a wrong decision between these when it comes to your choices- unless the combo price difference is significant. 

Between A10 and i3, you cannot go with either of them. Both have minor or no difference, which would not affect you *for a very long time* (considering the primary purpose of the system), but FX6300 has better performance overall for the price.

Even if sockets don't change, it doesn't mean that there's a guarantee that future motherboard chipsets with same socket will support older processors. This applies to both AMD and Intel. AMD processors came with AM3+ socket, which had 2 variants marked as white (older) and black (newer). Intel had a long list of LGA775 processors, but up to a point newer processors were not compatible with age old motherboards- or vice versa. Rest assured by the time you have the need to upgrade, you're going to be done with motherboard- processor combo, unless you plan to sell one of them in the near future for whatever reason.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 6, 2013)

for your purpose FX 6300 can easily serve you for next 4 years, in future if you feel requirements of graphic then you can add easily...
FX 6300 is the best value for money processor out there... so dont think much about upgrade capability...
2nd option is i3-4220/3220 kindly avoid APU(I dont find them vfm at all!! why? because in total cost of a10 based rig you can easily grab FX 6300 + discrete graphics such as 6670 /gt430)



URPradhan said:


> 2. AMD Fx6300 *(need MB+GPU)*



no, gpu isnt required if you pair fx with 780 based MB as i suggested above... it has HD 3000 IGP


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 7, 2013)

Even though AMD fx6300 is a good physical 3-core processor with good cache memory having some advantages over i3-3220 specially for multi-threaded application, it lacks a iGPU. And adding a compatible MB (with USB3) and a decent GPU will cross my budget and also all these will consume more watts and will generate more heat which again needs an aftermarket cooler.

So, after all these I'm now leaning towards Intel i3-3220 with Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H MB. Am I making any wrong decision ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 7, 2013)

URPradhan said:


> Even though AMD fx6300 is a good physical 3-core processor with good cache memory having some advantages over i3-3220 specially for multi-threaded application, it lacks a iGPU. And adding a compatible MB (with USB3) and a decent GPU will cross my budget and also all these will consume more watts and will generate more heat which again needs an aftermarket cooler.
> 
> So, after all these I'm now leaning towards Intel i3-3220 with Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H MB. Am I making any wrong decision ?


Just go with AMD FX 6300 as it is a 95TDP CPU where Intel is 84TDP CPU just 9 watts difference between the two and you need a good discrete GPU to run applications better.OK.So going for AMD FX 6300 + any low end nvidia GPU will do justice in your case.


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 7, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Just go with AMD FX 6300 as it is a 95TDP CPU where Intel is 84TDP CPU just 9 watts difference between the two and you need a good discrete GPU to run applications better.OK.So going for AMD FX 6300 + any low end nvidia GPU will do justice in your case.



I really appreciate you bavusani, and as I do not game any low end GPU will do, but the problem is finding a good compatible MB with ...
1. USB3, 
2. Sata3 6gb/s ports and 
3. 1600 MHz frequency RAM 
support. And any good MB I found are minimum 5-6K range, not below that


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 7, 2013)

> Just go with AMD FX 6300 as it is a 95TDP CPU where Intel is 84TDP CPU just 9 watts difference



Intel ivy i3 has 55w TDP not 84.


----------



## bodmas (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello Friends! I am also opting for FX-6300 in near future. Getting a good deal for *Rs.7775* from Flipkart
Flipkart.com
Now, Kindly suggest a good motherboard with easy OC feature into the budget of Rs.5k. Thanks


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 26, 2013)

Gigabyte 970a ds3


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 27, 2013)

Even though FX6300 is faster, id go with the AMD A10-6800k along with a GPU if you ever plan to upgrade.. Why ? because if for some reason in the future, your GPU goes kaput.. your entire system will be a waste until you either get a replacement or have a spare GPU lying around.. I know this is a long shot but you MUST conisder this before purchasing


----------



## Cilus (Nov 27, 2013)

^^ That can't be a reason of selecting a processor, depending upon hypothesis of what if something happens. And 6800K does not make any sense because AMD itself is gonna ELO in 2-3 months, after Kaveri APU release in January which needs altogether a different socket FM2+.

Bodmas, check MDcomputers and other Online shops and also the local market of yours for the price.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

if op is getting any 970 based chipset, get a cheap gpu as well like hd 5450, gt 210 etc.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 14, 2014)

FX6300 is the best

#Not better Single core performance than i3 3220
#Better Overclocking
#6 Cores
#More L2 and L3 Cache
#More threads


----------

